# Danish cookies



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

Does anyone buy or even like the Danish cookies that seem to be prevalent this time of year. I received two tins of them from my meal clients.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 24, 2019)

They are very good with coffee.  I think they use real butter.

They are almost like shortbread cookies but not quite.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2019)

My mother loved Danish cookies.  In memory of her I purchased a 4 pack of these cookies from Costco this year.  Will give one to each of my kids and keep one for hubby & me. 

My kids won't need an explanation - they'll see the tins, smile, and say, "Ohhhh.... are these from Grandma?"  ♥♥♥

p.s.  My mom died nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## gennie (Dec 24, 2019)

Like the cookies but love the tin they come in.  So useful for so many things.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm not supposed to eat them but if I see a little 4oz. tin in the $tore I'll pick it up.


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2019)

They are *the best* for dipping in milk or hot chocolate.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

I love to dunk those in milk...


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 31, 2019)

jujube said:


> They are *the best* for dipping in milk or hot chocolate.


Dunking just right is an earned talent.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Does anyone buy or even like the Danish cookies that seem to be prevalent this time of year. I received two tins of them from my meal clients.
> 
> View attachment 85647


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Does anyone buy or even like the Danish cookies that seem to be prevalent this time of year. I received two tins of them from my meal clients.
> 
> View attachment 85647


Interesting difference in the cookies exported to the United States and the ones exported to Canada.
On the Canadian tin it says 100% pure butter
U.S. says no preservatives.
Canadian one says baked with only the finest ingredients.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 1, 2020)

Daughter sent a tin of these:


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My mother loved Danish cookies.  In memory of her I purchased a 4 pack of these cookies from Costco this year.  Will give one to each of my kids and keep one for hubby & me.
> 
> My kids won't need an explanation - they'll see the tins, smile, and say, "Ohhhh.... are these from Grandma?"  ♥♥♥
> 
> p.s.  My mom died nearly 5 years ago.


Follow up.  Christmas Day my children did indeed get the Grandma connection.  They had a wonderful, close relationship with her and they adore little ways of keeping her memory in the front of their lives.  It was an extra sweet moment.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 1, 2020)

Yep, I have worked my way through a few tins of these in my time.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 1, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> Daughter sent a tin of these:


Yum, I was known as the Cookie Monster when I was a kid, LOL!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Does anyone buy or even like the Danish cookies that seem to be prevalent this time of year. I received two tins of them from my meal clients.
> 
> View attachment 85647


I like them because they are not overly sweet.


----------

